# need Piedmont Saugeye help.



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I got my wife finally fishing with me again. Too many grandbabies to take care of. Anyway, we really know Piedmont but not to good at Saugeye fishing. We had been trying 1/4oz jigs with a twister tail and nightcrawler and caught a few small ones. We used to do good trolling with hot and tots. She likes to troll. Can anyone help us with what to use and where? Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## loganlure (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi Chopper, 
I have had good luck on Piedmont drift fishing with night crawler harnesses. I am planning a jaunt over there in the next few weeks... I will give a more prcise update of where they are when I make it over.
(By the way, this is in no way a marketing ploy ) I use what I know.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I haven't had to good of luck with crawler harnesses. I just never learned to rig them right. We have been kind of drifting and moving slowly with the trolling motor using jigs and crawlers just touching the bottom. We went down last week and tried hot and tots. Not very good, the water is still mid to upper 70's and the lake is turning over. We did best on the points in Essex bay. Hope to hear from you.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

You really expect the Piedmont gang to give up any info..HA, like pullin teeth from a pit bull. I have some spots but I would have to show you, I just can't explain. Here's a classic example, remember the tree that had the hornets nest 3 yrs ago, well about 3o feet from there where the robins nest was out about 30 yds was that great spot....you get the picture. One of these days I'll get over there the same day as you and I'll show you where I've caught some.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Pump casting Hopkins Spoons as well as vertical jigging them works. Same thing for Vib-e's. Suggest you try This method on the humps off the shoreline between the marina and the roadbed as well as Essex. Braided line with a mono leader about 24" so you can feel the instant your lure touches bottom and pop it back up. You will get the feel for the timing so you are just missing the bottom with the lure. Stop in and say hello to Jim Corey at Cripple Creek Bait on Rt.250. Jim will help you out on lure selection as well as lead core trolling technique and lure selection. Rapala Shad Rap should be turning on soon. Tell Jim that Shortdrift sent you and say hello for me.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Just got back from the Big Maninstee shoot me a pm ,,,,,great trip,,,great trip.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for your help. all I have to do now it get down there and try it. I work two jobs and am helping my son build a house. I am going to take time a saugeye fish this fall. I did not know that saugeye fishing was such a secret. I will post results of where and how if I catch anything. thanks mushroom I got your PM.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

CHOPPER:
All I can say is I have hit PIEDMONT pretty hard bass fishing this year.I only caught 1 eye all year.Usually we catch some on crankbaits.NOW if you get a hit........HANG ON those Muskies are biting like crazy!.....lol.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hit the water over by the dam on both shorelines, had a good drift away from the dam. We were bouncing crawlers and shrimp for channels. Got :S doing that! Sunday was a tough day from 7am-2pm, we just couldn't get anything going. Even the gills/rockbass were biting extremely slow. There were storms in the area the night before so they may've been scattered. Baitfish were everywhere in the 7-8ft range and there were some huge blow-ups all over the lake. Muskie were probably lovin' it.

Water temp in Essex and over by the dam was failry constant b/t 70-71 degrees.

Slow day, about 8 gills/rockbass total, all released for another day...


----------

